# http://kindle.amazon.com/your_reading



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

I somehow stumbled upon this by accident and thought it was pretty cool. After logging in, it lists all my books and shows me what ones I've read, which ones I'm reading, and which ones I stopped reading. I assume this is auto-tagged with the sync feature, but next to each book you also have the option to tag them as "I've read it" - "I'm reading it" - "I hope to read it" - "I stopped reading it" - or "Drop from my list." You can sort it by title, author, status, your rating, or average customer review. If you have any highlights in a book, it's noted in another column and you can click on the highlight icon to open them up. There's way you can change the way the page displays too. Am I the only one who never saw this before? Here's a screen shot:


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know if it's necessarily tied to your syncing. . .'cause mines turned off.  But I do notice that when I mark something read in my collection and rate it, that carries over here. . . . .at least, for anything in the last few months.  Stuff from before this particular feature was implemented doesn't carry over.  It also shows if there are highlights and if any are yours, etc.  Bufo Calvin had a fairly thorough write up about it in his "I Love My Kindle" blog post today.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

It shows you even all the non-Kindle books, as well as everything else you have ordered from Amazon.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Guido Henkel said:


> It shows you even all the non-Kindle books, as well as everything else you have ordered from Amazon.


It gives me the option to see all books or only Kindle books. It doesn't show any other Amazon purchases - just books. I just found a few other things I like about it too. In my TBR list I can prioritize them by low, medium, or high priority. Some books show not only my highlights, but things that have been highlighted by others. I can't figure out what determines if other highlighted notes appear or not. Some books have a lot of highlights and some books have none. Here's an example:

...but he shook his head. "Ever hear of Hanlon's Razor? It goes like this-never attribute to malice that which can be put down to stupidity." "Amen," she said. 
Highlighted by 3 Kindle users


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, you're right, it doesn't list all purchases. However, interestingly it shows Toner supplies as the first item that I bought recently. I guess the item is simply incorrectly classified in their database, and it led me to believe that it's actually listing everything.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you for bringing that to my attention.  I didn't know anything about it.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

That's pretty neat!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't know if it's necessarily tied to your syncing. . .'cause mines turned off. But I do notice that when I mark something read in my collection and rate it, that carries over here. . . . .at least, for anything in the last few months. Stuff from before this particular feature was implemented doesn't carry over. It also shows if there are highlights and if any are yours, etc. Bufo Calvin had a fairly thorough write up about it in his "I Love My Kindle" blog post today.


Well, it must be linked to synching, because I haven't marked anything in months, and it is showing the last two books I've read as "reading:" _Cutting For Stone_ and _People of the Book_, both of which I bought in the last month and have read/are reading. Interestingly, the book I read just prior to _Cutting for Stone_, _Elfhunter_, is not shown as "reading." And, as you say, things I read earlier aren't on there.

Cool. I like that I can click on "read" to see only the books I've read, a pitifully small number. But it will help me look at the books I want to suggest for the Book Game club. There was an earlier iteration of this, I think, that we discussed last year, it didn't have this many features, though.

Betsy


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Okay, this is probably a really dumb question, but is there a way to "mark" a book as "read" on my Kindle?  My "your reading" page is totally outdated -- it only shows the first two books I ever read on my Kindle.  I don't remember doing anything special to indicate that I'd finished those books, but why aren't the rest of the books I've read from start to finish listed as "read" (or even "currently reading" for that matter)?

Those of you who are speculating about this being tied to syncing your Kindle, when you say "sync," does that mean hooking the Kindle to your computer via USB (which I've never done), or just connecting via Whispernet (which I do all the time).

This sounds like a cool feature, I'd love to find a way to make it work for me!


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

interesting!! How did you find this? I need to play around more apparently.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Laurie said:


> ...but he shook his head. "Ever hear of Hanlon's Razor? It goes like this-never attribute to malice that which can be put down to stupidity." "Amen," she said.
> Highlighted by 3 Kindle users


Hanlon's Razor is actually aNapoleon Bonapart quote! To be more on topic, this page is new to me and I'll check it out when I get home.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

dpinmd said:


> Okay, this is probably a really dumb question, but is there a way to "mark" a book as "read" on my Kindle? My "your reading" page is totally outdated -- it only shows the first two books I ever read on my Kindle. I don't remember doing anything special to indicate that I'd finished those books, but why aren't the rest of the books I've read from start to finish listed as "read" (or even "currently reading" for that matter)?
> 
> Those of you who are speculating about this being tied to syncing your Kindle, when you say "sync," does that mean hooking the Kindle to your computer via USB (which I've never done), or just connecting via Whispernet (which I do all the time).
> 
> This sounds like a cool feature, I'd love to find a way to make it work for me!


I don't have sync turned on. . .it's on by default so if you never changed it you probably do have it enabled. I turned it off because my brother and I share an account and we don't want to get confused if we happen to read the same book at the same time. The 'toggle' is on the 'Manage your kindle' page all the way at the bottom. I don't know how it could tell if you finished by only using that -- 'cause sometimes you get to the end but it seems like on the home page it's only showing 99%. Though it would be able to tell, presumably, the difference between, waiting to read and reading.I guess ones marked at 100% might show as 'finished'. . .but then what if you opened it again to read again. Anyway, it's perfectly easy to change it yourself.

There's also "Your Collection" which is available under Your Account. . .same section where "manage your kindle" is. I've been using that for some time. When I finish a book, I delete it from the Kindle and then go there and note the date finished and my rating. Most of that info seemed to carry over to this new and improved Kindle books site. It's not obvious to find without knowing where to go, though. I think they announced it when they started the "whispersync" thing, but it's not been heavily promoted, and it's been recently updated. Perhaps they will bring it more to the forefront now that the new update will utilize the data collected in terms of the 'popular highlights' feature.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Crystalmes said:


> interesting!! How did you find this? I need to play around more apparently.


To be honest, I'm not quite sure how I stumbled across it!! I was paging back and forth through my Amazon account because I was looking for something, and somehow I ended up there.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

_Okay, this is probably a really dumb question, but is there a way to "mark" a book as "read" on my Kindle? My "your reading" page is totally outdated -- it only shows the first two books I ever read on my Kindle. I don't remember doing anything special to indicate that I'd finished those books, but why aren't the rest of the books I've read from start to finish listed as "read" (or even "currently reading" for that matter)?_

The five status icons on this webpage will allow you to mark a book as read.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Kinda creepy


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

Speaking of creepy, I was reading an article the other day on an Amazon list of things people highlight most on their Kindles.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

For me its all whacked out -- 
doesn't show me reading anything at the present -- wrongo
shows me as having read books I've not touched yet
shows me as hoping to read books that I've already read and completed
Shows me as hoping to read books I've started and dumped
shows me as having "stopped reading" 0 books -- wrongo there have been a few I dumped.


Not sure how its supposed to be getting its info but it ain't working -- at least not for me.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> For me its all whacked out --
> doesn't show me reading anything at the present -- wrongo
> shows me as having read books I've not touched yet
> shows me as hoping to read books that I've already read and completed
> ...


How often do you have whispernet on? I've had it on all the time lately, hoping for the update, and all of my stuff was accurate. The only thing "wrong" was some books showed I was reading them when I wasn't - but I had opened them up to peek at the first paragraph or two. I do that sometimes when deciding what to read.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

My WN has been on solid since the first folks started getting the 2.5 update, what, some 2-3 weeks ago.  Prior to that it'd be on maybe a day a week or so -- usually turn it on one morning and let it collect everything I had staged for it (samples, new purchases, etc.) and then shut it off that evening.  Unless it's something I'm in a real hurry for I tend to stage things and then go collect them all at once.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Oh well, I assume this is for the Kindle 2 folks?  I went to Amazon and searched but could never find the your_reading location.  Not really surprised.  Those of us with the "original" Kindle are just the "little red headed step-children" to Amazon now....no software upgrades, etc.  Too bad they can't acknowledge that us early purchasers are the ones that started them on their road to success and toss us a little bone once in a while.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

I have an original Kindle and it worked just fine for me.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a K1, leave WN on 98% of the time, and only one book out of 253 was marked as read, none as currently reading.  I've corrected that deficiency now, of course, but it was anything but automatic.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I also have a Kindle Klassic. . . . . . .the 'your reading' section did seem to have properly noted books that I was actively reading vs just on my kindle. . .but only back a few months.  Stuff I'd read before the first of the year or thereabouts were not reflected.

Things I'd marked read in 'your collection', even from before the first of the year, were also included properly as best as I could tell.

On the KK I turn WN on periodically when I have a bunch of stuff to d/l and/or the battery is down to half or so.  Probably about once a week, on average.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Mine isn't accurate at all and I leave my whispernet on and syncing on.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Maybe it is some kind of an experimental feature that Amazon is still working on.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Guido Henkel said:


> Maybe it is some kind of an experimental feature that Amazon is still working on.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

cheerio said:


> Kinda creepy


I agree! I don't need Amazon to have any more information about me or my reading than they already have. I've never intentionally synched anything - how do I turn off the auto-synching feature?


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

This feature has been available for more than a year, albeit, it looks like Amazon is updating the functionality.

If you sync, it is a good way to access your notes on line without having to hook up your kindle to a PC.

I bet more functionality will come with the 2.5 update.


----------

